# SSR Ranger



## psb (May 28, 2013)

Hello. I'm new to the forum and am interested in the SSR Ranger. They claim to have plans for it to be fishing capable. I've attempted to contact them twice and both times I've received no response. Are they still in business?

In addition, would anyone be familiar with a fishing slingshot similar to the SSR Ranger? I am already knowledgeable re: Chief AJ's models.

Many Thanks


----------

